# haha its happening



## hortus (Nov 11, 2005)

ok so my main tank is like armagheddon now

the chinese are eating each other (and i know i shouldnt be happy about it) but thats fine when it gets down to a couple ill seaperate them it saves my flies for my mendica anyway hope they can live long enuff together till my next order of flies get here. now that they realized they taste good to each other.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2005)

It happens. It would be difficult to try and seperate them all not to mention time consuming trying to feed that many individual mantid nymphs. Most likely a lot will die for no reason too.


----------

